# Spartacus: Gods of the arena



## Mr. H.

From Starz Upon Thars:

_Premiering, January 21 Spartacus: Gods of the Arena, the highly anticipated prequel to Spartacus: Blood and Sand, tells the story of the original Champion of the House of Batiatus._

Starz - Spartacus


----------



## Mr. H.

Excellent first episode. The writers/directors haven't skipped a beat.

It's available on demand thru 1/28.

Be there.

Aloha.


----------



## Lumpy 1

I liked the 1st episode.. kinda light porno.. blood spray... , I thought it was very well done..


----------



## Mr. H.

For as big a role as Crixus played in "Blood and Sand", I thought it was cool how Batiatus found him brawling in the street and bought him simply to curry favor with another colleague. Then he's thrown in the dungeon as an afterthought. 

Yeah this is good shit.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Lame. Hollywood can't get anything right these days. Turned it into some lame Euro-Erotic Lame-Fest. It resembles nothing of any sort of reality pertaining to Spartacus. Just another Hollywood failure. They simply tried to please the Dummies again. Par for the course for them at this point.


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> Excellent first episode. The writers/directors haven't skipped a beat.
> 
> It's available on demand thru 1/28.
> 
> Be there.
> 
> Aloha.



Awesome show! Although I thought the blind-folding part was a little on the dumb side, the piss in the face was classic!

I am hooked!


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Euro-Pornish absurdity. Hollywood is a real mess at this point. This series has absolutely nothing to do with the reality of Spartacus' life. Just another Hollywood debacle produced to please the Dummies. It's actually kind of sad.


----------



## boedicca

It's great to see John Hannah chew up the scenery.  It's not great art, but it is fun viewing pleasure.


----------



## Lumpy 1

My wifes reaction... ( sex scene) cold stare .. "is this why you like it..?"


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Lumpy 1 said:


> My wifes reaction... ( sex scene) cold stare .. "is this why you like it..?"



lol! Yea,gotta please the horny dummies i guess. Hollywood just plain sucks at this point. Spartacus was definitely a better man than this Euro-Porn Lame-Fest has depicted. This debacle is typical for the revisionist-history Hollywood Dorks. Kind of pisses me off.


----------



## Harry Dresden

LibocalypseNow said:


> Lame. Hollywood can't get anything right these days. Turned it into some lame Euro-Erotic Lame-Fest. It resembles nothing of any sort of reality pertaining to Spartacus. Just another Hollywood failure. They simply tried to please the Dummies again. Par for the course for them at this point.



hey Libo....is Dora the Explorer more to your liking?....for Christ sakes.. you dont like  much thats on nowadays do ya?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

LibocalypseNow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wifes reaction... ( sex scene) cold stare .. "is this why you like it..?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Yea,gotta please the horny dummies i guess. Hollywood just plain sucks at this point. Spartacus was definitely a better man than this Euro-Porn Lame-Fest has depicted. This debacle is typical for the revisionist-history Hollywood Dorks. Kind of pisses me off.
Click to expand...


so in other words you did watch it.....and Spartacus is not in this series....did you pop a woody when they were fucking?.....or is that something your not allowed to do?....


----------



## Mr. H.

I see that episode 2 is now available at Starz Upon Thars Upon Demand.


----------



## uscitizen

"Do you like gladiator movies billy?
Do you like it when you dog rubs on your leg?"


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Euro-Trash Porn. Nothing more,nothing less. This series was clearly made for stupid people. The Euro-Trash Porn stuff has absolutely nothing to do with the story of Spartacus. That was clearly injected for the History-Challenged Dummies of the World. And boy,the Dummies sure do gobble that shit up huh? Hollywood has failed again. This thing is more like a poorly-produced cheezy Soap Opera. What an absurd debacle.


----------



## boedicca

Clearly you do not grok it.

Mr. boe and I are thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## High_Gravity

I heard the women were pretty hot in that series.


----------



## Mr. H.

The Roman was glad he ate her.


----------



## Harry Dresden

LibocalypseNow said:


> Euro-Trash Porn. Nothing more,nothing less. This series was clearly made for stupid people. The Euro-Trash Porn stuff has absolutely nothing to do with the story of Spartacus. That was clearly injected for the History-Challenged Dummies of the World. And boy,the Dummies sure do gobble that shit up huh? Hollywood has failed again. This thing is more like a poorly-produced cheezy Soap Opera. What an absurd debacle.



hey well go catch some repeats of My Little Margie.....im sure you wont get a Boner  watching that show......you hated the 3 Stooges too,didnt ya?....


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Harry Dresden said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Euro-Trash Porn. Nothing more,nothing less. This series was clearly made for stupid people. The Euro-Trash Porn stuff has absolutely nothing to do with the story of Spartacus. That was clearly injected for the History-Challenged Dummies of the World. And boy,the Dummies sure do gobble that shit up huh? Hollywood has failed again. This thing is more like a poorly-produced cheezy Soap Opera. What an absurd debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey well go catch some repeats of My Little Margie.....im sure you wont get a Boner  watching that show......you hated the 3 Stooges too,didnt ya?....
Click to expand...


The Three Stooges were geniuses. This Spartacus sham is anything but genius. Just cheap Euro-Trash porn intended to please the Dummies of the World. Gotta throw that pornish soap opera chit in there so the Dummies wont get bored. It's a real shame because the real story of Spartacus is so much more than that. I was very disappointed.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr. H. said:


> Excellent first episode. The writers/directors haven't skipped a beat.
> 
> It's available on demand thru 1/28.
> 
> Be there.
> 
> Aloha.



First time I've liked a gladiator movie without feeling like I might be thought of as being gay. 

It's a great series.


----------



## mudwhistle

LibocalypseNow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Euro-Trash Porn. Nothing more,nothing less. This series was clearly made for stupid people. The Euro-Trash Porn stuff has absolutely nothing to do with the story of Spartacus. That was clearly injected for the History-Challenged Dummies of the World. And boy,the Dummies sure do gobble that shit up huh? Hollywood has failed again. This thing is more like a poorly-produced cheezy Soap Opera. What an absurd debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey well go catch some repeats of My Little Margie.....im sure you wont get a Boner  watching that show......you hated the 3 Stooges too,didnt ya?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Three Stooges were geniuses. This Spartacus sham is anything but genius. Just cheap Euro-Trash porn intended to please the Dummies of the World. Gotta throw that pornish soap opera chit in there so the Dummies wont get bored. It's a real shame because the real story of Spartacus is so much more than that. I was very disappointed.
Click to expand...


Maybe if they had called it Crixus instead of Spartacus you wouldn't be so indignant.


----------



## Mr. H.

LibocalypseNow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Euro-Trash Porn. Nothing more,nothing less. This series was clearly made for stupid people. The Euro-Trash Porn stuff has absolutely nothing to do with the story of Spartacus. That was clearly injected for the History-Challenged Dummies of the World. And boy,the Dummies sure do gobble that shit up huh? Hollywood has failed again. This thing is more like a poorly-produced cheezy Soap Opera. What an absurd debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey well go catch some repeats of My Little Margie.....im sure you wont get a Boner  watching that show......you hated the 3 Stooges too,didnt ya?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Three Stooges were geniuses. This Spartacus sham is anything but genius. Just cheap Euro-Trash porn intended to please the Dummies of the World. Gotta throw that pornish soap opera chit in there so the Dummies wont get bored. It's a real shame because the real story of Spartacus is so much more than that. I was very disappointed.
Click to expand...


Did you watch any episode from season 1? 

It's not an historical recreation. 

How about Gladiator with Russell Crowe? That movie kicked ass.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Mr. H. said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey well go catch some repeats of My Little Margie.....im sure you wont get a Boner  watching that show......you hated the 3 Stooges too,didnt ya?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Three Stooges were geniuses. This Spartacus sham is anything but genius. Just cheap Euro-Trash porn intended to please the Dummies of the World. Gotta throw that pornish soap opera chit in there so the Dummies wont get bored. It's a real shame because the real story of Spartacus is so much more than that. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you watch any episode from season 1?
> 
> It's not an historical recreation.
> 
> How about Gladiator with Russell Crowe? That movie kicked ass.
Click to expand...


Didn't like Gladiator either. Just more Hollywood shite. Hollywood fucks everything up. They feel they must please the ignorant dummies so they ruin what could be greatness. It's all about demographics and cash for them. Gotta please the morons that do spend money on movies. So you gotta add the stupid pornish soap opera absurdities. Oh well,that just Hollywood i guess. It's all about money in the end. Lots of morons spend money and that's just the reality.


----------



## Lumpy 1

LibocalypseNow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Three Stooges were geniuses. This Spartacus sham is anything but genius. Just cheap Euro-Trash porn intended to please the Dummies of the World. Gotta throw that pornish soap opera chit in there so the Dummies wont get bored. It's a real shame because the real story of Spartacus is so much more than that. I was very disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch any episode from season 1?
> 
> It's not an historical recreation.
> 
> How about Gladiator with Russell Crowe? That movie kicked ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't like Gladiator either. Just more Hollywood shite. Hollywood fucks everything up. They feel they must please the ignorant dummies so they ruin what could be greatness. It's all about demographics and cash for them. Gotta please the morons that do spend money on movies. So you gotta add the stupid pornish soap opera absurdities. Oh well,that just Hollywood i guess. It's all about money in the end. Lots of morons spend money and that's just the reality.
Click to expand...


LibocalypseNow.. sheez Buddy... you're making me feel guilty for watching it.. 

It's bad enough my wife gives me screwy looks...


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Lumpy 1 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch any episode from season 1?
> 
> It's not an historical recreation.
> 
> How about Gladiator with Russell Crowe? That movie kicked ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like Gladiator either. Just more Hollywood shite. Hollywood fucks everything up. They feel they must please the ignorant dummies so they ruin what could be greatness. It's all about demographics and cash for them. Gotta please the morons that do spend money on movies. So you gotta add the stupid pornish soap opera absurdities. Oh well,that just Hollywood i guess. It's all about money in the end. Lots of morons spend money and that's just the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow.. sheez Buddy... you're making me feel guilty for watching it..
> 
> It's bad enough my wife gives me screwy looks...
Click to expand...


Aw man,sorry bout that. Don't listen to me,i've been known to be pretty opinionated. I'm a very harsh critic. I just think Hollywood ruins everything. They turned a great story about a great man into a cheap Euro-pornish soap opera debacle. Hollywood does these things to please the morons who would otherwise get bored over such historical stories. Just more Dumbing-Down from them i guess. But again,don't listen to me. If you enjoy it,then enjoy it. It's just not for me.


----------



## Lumpy 1

LibocalypseNow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like Gladiator either. Just more Hollywood shite. Hollywood fucks everything up. They feel they must please the ignorant dummies so they ruin what could be greatness. It's all about demographics and cash for them. Gotta please the morons that do spend money on movies. So you gotta add the stupid pornish soap opera absurdities. Oh well,that just Hollywood i guess. It's all about money in the end. Lots of morons spend money and that's just the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow.. sheez Buddy... you're making me feel guilty for watching it..
> 
> It's bad enough my wife gives me screwy looks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw man,sorry bout that. Don't listen to me,i've been known to be pretty opinionated. I'm a very harsh critic. I just think Hollywood ruins everything. They turned a great story about a great man into a cheap Euro-pornish soap opera debacle. Hollywood does these things to please the morons who would otherwise get bored over such historical stories. Just more Dumbing-Down from them i guess. But again,don't listen to me. If you enjoy it,then enjoy it. It's just not for me.
Click to expand...


Hey.. I have no problem with you letting it all hang out... No doubt, anytime Hollywood can throw boobs, buns or that special place in your face their going to do it..

I wonder at times just how pathetic commercials, TV, movies etc are going to get myself. The other day around 3 pm they were selling vibrators to the kids, I guess.. 

Historical accuracy has long been thrown out the window or politically correctly re-adjusted and I don't expect that will change. 

So have fun, a little soap box commentary works just fine for me..


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Lumpy 1 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow.. sheez Buddy... you're making me feel guilty for watching it..
> 
> It's bad enough my wife gives me screwy looks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man,sorry bout that. Don't listen to me,i've been known to be pretty opinionated. I'm a very harsh critic. I just think Hollywood ruins everything. They turned a great story about a great man into a cheap Euro-pornish soap opera debacle. Hollywood does these things to please the morons who would otherwise get bored over such historical stories. Just more Dumbing-Down from them i guess. But again,don't listen to me. If you enjoy it,then enjoy it. It's just not for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey.. I have no problem with you letting it all hang out... No doubt, anytime Hollywood can throw boobs, buns or that special place in your face their going to do it..
> 
> I wonder at times just how pathetic commercials, TV, movies etc are going to get myself. The other day around 3 pm they were selling vibrators to the kids, I guess..
> 
> Historical accuracy has long been thrown out the window or politically correctly re-adjusted and I don't expect that will change.
> 
> So have fun, a little soap box commentary works just fine for me..
Click to expand...


lol! Well said. Yea they gotta Dumb it down and Porn it up for the American morons. Predictable Hollywood approach. Yea i'm pretty jaded. It's true. Thanks for the kind words though.


----------



## Trajan

LibocalypseNow said:


> Euro-Pornish absurdity. Hollywood is a real mess at this point. This series has absolutely nothing to do with the reality of Spartacus' life. Just another Hollywood debacle produced to please the Dummies. It's actually kind of sad.



yea...sadly I really looked forward to HBO's Rome and well, to much knowledge is not a good thing when watching TV. I have been reading ancient history since i was 14, soooooooo epic fails.


----------



## Lumpy 1

LibocalypseNow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man,sorry bout that. Don't listen to me,i've been known to be pretty opinionated. I'm a very harsh critic. I just think Hollywood ruins everything. They turned a great story about a great man into a cheap Euro-pornish soap opera debacle. Hollywood does these things to please the morons who would otherwise get bored over such historical stories. Just more Dumbing-Down from them i guess. But again,don't listen to me. If you enjoy it,then enjoy it. It's just not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.. I have no problem with you letting it all hang out... No doubt, anytime Hollywood can throw boobs, buns or that special place in your face their going to do it..
> 
> I wonder at times just how pathetic commercials, TV, movies etc are going to get myself. The other day around 3 pm they were selling vibrators to the kids, I guess..
> 
> Historical accuracy has long been thrown out the window or politically correctly re-adjusted and I don't expect that will change.
> 
> So have fun, a little soap box commentary works just fine for me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol! Well said. Yea they gotta Dumb it down and Porn it up for the American morons. Predictable Hollywood approach. Yea i'm pretty jaded. It's true. Thanks for the kind words though.
Click to expand...


I'm disassociating myself with the "American Morons" by the way...


----------



## Mr. H.

LibocalypseNow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like Gladiator either. Just more Hollywood shite. Hollywood fucks everything up. They feel they must please the ignorant dummies so they ruin what could be greatness. It's all about demographics and cash for them. Gotta please the morons that do spend money on movies. So you gotta add the stupid pornish soap opera absurdities. Oh well,that just Hollywood i guess. It's all about money in the end. Lots of morons spend money and that's just the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow.. sheez Buddy... you're making me feel guilty for watching it..
> 
> It's bad enough my wife gives me screwy looks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw man,sorry bout that. Don't listen to me,i've been known to be pretty opinionated. I'm a very harsh critic. I just think Hollywood ruins everything. They turned a great story about a great man into a cheap Euro-pornish soap opera debacle. Hollywood does these things to please the morons who would otherwise get bored over such historical stories. Just more Dumbing-Down from them i guess. But again,don't listen to me. If you enjoy it,then enjoy it. It's just not for me.
Click to expand...


I bet you just looooved Troy.


----------



## Dr Grump

This is the part where we're all supposed to say to LiboNow, "Oh, please enlightened one, give us the real story of Spartacus". It's the moment he's been waiting for all his life having spent most of his life in the library reading massive history tomes of the Roman Empire.

THIS IS TELEVISION LAND LIB, NOT THE HISTORY CHANNEL!!! And it's NZ/Oz porno, not Euro...shot in NZ and Oz with a mostly Oz and NZ cast...

That aside, I did read the Howard Fast novel, but there is little known about Spartacus that can be verified. After all, he lost, and the victors write history.


----------



## Mr. H.

Dr Grump said:


> This is the part where we're all supposed to say to LiboNow, "Oh, please enlightened one, give us the real story of Spartacus".



I'll grab the popcorn.

Grump- beer- lots of it. 

Lumpy- got any S'mores?


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow.. sheez Buddy... you're making me feel guilty for watching it..
> 
> It's bad enough my wife gives me screwy looks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man,sorry bout that. Don't listen to me,i've been known to be pretty opinionated. I'm a very harsh critic. I just think Hollywood ruins everything. They turned a great story about a great man into a cheap Euro-pornish soap opera debacle. Hollywood does these things to please the morons who would otherwise get bored over such historical stories. Just more Dumbing-Down from them i guess. But again,don't listen to me. If you enjoy it,then enjoy it. It's just not for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you just looooved Troy.
Click to expand...


I am one of the few that loved that movie!


----------



## Mr. H.

The Boy Toy of Troy. Yeah I thought it was pretty darn cool.


----------



## Harry Dresden

LibocalypseNow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Euro-Trash Porn. Nothing more,nothing less. This series was clearly made for stupid people. The Euro-Trash Porn stuff has absolutely nothing to do with the story of Spartacus. That was clearly injected for the History-Challenged Dummies of the World. And boy,the Dummies sure do gobble that shit up huh? Hollywood has failed again. This thing is more like a poorly-produced cheezy Soap Opera. What an absurd debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey well go catch some repeats of My Little Margie.....im sure you wont get a Boner  watching that show......you hated the 3 Stooges too,didnt ya?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Three Stooges were geniuses. This Spartacus sham is anything but genius. Just cheap Euro-Trash porn intended to please the Dummies of the World. Gotta throw that pornish soap opera chit in there so the Dummies wont get bored. It's a real shame because the real story of Spartacus is so much more than that. I was very disappointed.
Click to expand...


wait a minute.....your talking how Showtime exploits the dysfunctional.....the 3 Stooges are exploiting  A BULLY beating up on his friends and guys hitting each other with hammers and finger poking others in the eyes......they were somewhat dysfunctional too.....so in other words if i LIKE the show,its ok.....if i dont for whatever reason.....its not.....gotcha.....


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Harry Dresden said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey well go catch some repeats of My Little Margie.....im sure you wont get a Boner  watching that show......you hated the 3 Stooges too,didnt ya?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Three Stooges were geniuses. This Spartacus sham is anything but genius. Just cheap Euro-Trash porn intended to please the Dummies of the World. Gotta throw that pornish soap opera chit in there so the Dummies wont get bored. It's a real shame because the real story of Spartacus is so much more than that. I was very disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait a minute.....your talking how Showtime exploits the dysfunctional.....the 3 Stooges are exploiting  A BULLY beating up on his friends and guys hitting each other with hammers and finger poking others in the eyes......they were somewhat dysfunctional too.....so in other words if i LIKE the show,its ok.....if i dont for whatever reason.....its not.....gotcha.....
Click to expand...


The Three Stooges was a genius invention. They were incredibly talented comedians. You're comparing apples & oranges. This Spartacus sham is anything but genius. It was obviously created to please the American/Euro morons who need things Dumbed-Down and Porned-up so they'll keep watching. A little T&A always keeps the morons watchin. Like i said,Hollywood has failed again. They took something that could have been great and turned it into a seedy little Euro-Trash lame-fest. But hey,you like it and that's cool with me. Enjoy.


----------



## boedicca

Bleah.  The Three Stooge are boring.  I never like them, even as a wee child.


----------



## High_Gravity

Three Stooges > Spartacus porn


----------



## Harry Dresden

LibocalypseNow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Three Stooges were geniuses. This Spartacus sham is anything but genius. Just cheap Euro-Trash porn intended to please the Dummies of the World. Gotta throw that pornish soap opera chit in there so the Dummies wont get bored. It's a real shame because the real story of Spartacus is so much more than that. I was very disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute.....your talking how Showtime exploits the dysfunctional.....the 3 Stooges are exploiting  A BULLY beating up on his friends and guys hitting each other with hammers and finger poking others in the eyes......they were somewhat dysfunctional too.....so in other words if i LIKE the show,its ok.....if i dont for whatever reason.....its not.....gotcha.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Three Stooges was a genius invention. They were incredibly talented comedians. You're comparing apples & oranges. This Spartacus sham is anything but genius. It was obviously created to please the American/Euro morons who need things Dumbed-Down and Porned-up so they'll keep watching. A little T&A always keeps the morons watchin. Like i said,Hollywood has failed again. They took something that could have been great and turned it into a seedy little Euro-Trash lame-fest. But hey,you like it and that's cool with me. Enjoy.
Click to expand...


its not that you dont like the show Libo....thats fine....its just what you called the people here who happen to watch it.....TV is for Entertainment unless otherwise stated.....Spartacus is Entertainment....and last year when this show was on, the History channel ran a thing on Gladiators and said the real deal was much more brutal than what these guys do....and Sexual perversion was pretty rampant during those times with the Elite of the times....so maybe you are the uninformed one here.....but hey....i hear they are running repeats of Tug Boat Annie on TV Land....so hey ...knock yourself out.....


----------



## Mr. H.

Episode 2: Batiatus gets revenge for a royal shit-kicking, then schemes to have his lads make a debut in the games of the newly-built arena.


----------



## syrenn

What night does this come on?


----------



## Mr. H.

If you have Starz upon thars, go to the On Demand menu. Then premium, then Starz and scroll to Spartacus. I'm not sure what day the new episodes show up. I think there's only 6 this season. 

The sex isn't gratuitous or graphic in the porn sense. It has it's place in the story line.
Great casting, writing, direction.


----------



## boedicca

High_Gravity said:


> Three Stooges > Spartacus porn




Ewwww...that is so wrong.


----------



## boedicca

syrenn said:


> What night does this come on?




Friday.  8pm or 10pm.


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> What night does this come on?



I've just started watching the series: You can start from the beginning (season 1) just ordering it streaming online from Netflix.

The second episode of Season One has a great sceen with the Dominus (Owner of Gladiators) and his wife. Apparently, without Viagra, Romans had to improvise.....I won't say any more.


----------



## syrenn

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What night does this come on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just started watching the series: You can start from the beginning (season 1) just ordering it streaming online from Netflix.
> 
> The second episode of Season One has a great sceen with the Dominus (Owner of Gladiators) and his wife. Apparently, without Viagra, Romans had to improvise.....I won't say any more.
Click to expand...



I have no idea. I saw the second one of the second season for the first time over the weekend.


----------



## Grace

For the past 13 hours, give or take, I've been watching this show (1st season). Dayum! That's all I can say. 

But I did a bit of google hunting, and most of the sex scenes are using the "green screen". Most of the actors had body doubles. Some of the actors being shown nude (males) wore an "extender" because they didn't feel "big enough" or were embarassed. Lucy Lawless had no fear of showing her boobs..so those are hers. So are the regular stand ins in the crowds being shown.

Found the info here after googling:
http://thetorchonline.com/2010/02/15/sex-and-nudity-on-spartacus/

(I wondered how actors could be in those situations and not get woodies humping on each other).

Anyway..I see why Rome fell. Talk about debauchery. Sheesh. They would have put Sodom and Gomorrah to shame.


----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> If you have Starz upon thars, go to the On Demand menu. Then premium, then Starz and scroll to Spartacus. I'm not sure what day the new episodes show up. I think there's only 6 this season.
> 
> The sex isn't gratuitous or graphic in the porn sense. It has it's place in the story line.
> Great casting, writing, direction.





Is "on demand" like pay per view?


----------



## Grace

I don't get starz...so I watched all of season 1 on netflix. Watched 1 and 2 episodes of season two on netflix as well. I have to wait until the rest are available. I understand its only six episodes this season.


----------



## Grace

syrenn said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have Starz upon thars, go to the On Demand menu. Then premium, then Starz and scroll to Spartacus. I'm not sure what day the new episodes show up. I think there's only 6 this season.
> 
> The sex isn't gratuitous or graphic in the porn sense. It has it's place in the story line.
> Great casting, writing, direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is "on demand" like pay per view?
Click to expand...


Yes. Gotta pay for it.

Do you have netflix?


----------



## Grace

syrenn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What night does this come on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just started watching the series: You can start from the beginning (season 1) just ordering it streaming online from Netflix.
> 
> The second episode of Season One has a great sceen with the Dominus (Owner of Gladiators) and his wife. Apparently, without Viagra, Romans had to improvise.....I won't say any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. I saw the second one of the second season for the first time over the weekend.
Click to expand...


Personally...I think season 2 is lacking. You gotta watch season one. I was hooked immediately, although I was pretty grossed out at the debauchery.....and mostly, how helpless the slaves really were depicted. They did as they were told..or else. After episode 3, I was getting a bit frustrated they allowed it for so long and didnt have a revolt way before hand.


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have Starz upon thars, go to the On Demand menu. Then premium, then Starz and scroll to Spartacus. I'm not sure what day the new episodes show up. I think there's only 6 this season.
> 
> The sex isn't gratuitous or graphic in the porn sense. It has it's place in the story line.
> Great casting, writing, direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is "on demand" like pay per view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Gotta pay for it.
> 
> Do you have netflix?
Click to expand...


Gotcha. I see it, but have never played with it...the on demand that is. Nope, dont have netflix either.


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just started watching the series: You can start from the beginning (season 1) just ordering it streaming online from Netflix.
> 
> The second episode of Season One has a great sceen with the Dominus (Owner of Gladiators) and his wife. Apparently, without Viagra, Romans had to improvise.....I won't say any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. I saw the second one of the second season for the first time over the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally...I think season 2 is lacking. You gotta watch season one. I was hooked immediately, although I was pretty grossed out at the debauchery.....and mostly, how helpless the slaves really were depicted. They did as they were told..or else. After episode 3, I was getting a bit frustrated they allowed it for so long and didnt have a revolt way before hand.
Click to expand...



Debauchery  Not much shocks me. I did like what i saw of the second episode though.


----------



## Grace

If you liked Episode 2 so far, you will love Ep 1. Loved the actor. He played it so well. But he sure frustrated me waiting so darn long and being so trusting. lol. Blame the writers, heh.

If you pay a fee every month, you can get Starz, HBO, etc.
Netflix is cheaper though. For online streaming, its like 6 bucks a month.


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> If you liked Episode 2 so far, you will love Ep 1. Loved the actor. He played it so well. But he sure frustrated me waiting so darn long and being so trusting. lol. Blame the writers, heh.
> 
> If you pay a fee every month, you can get Starz, HBO, etc.
> Netflix is cheaper though. For online streaming, its like 6 bucks a month.




I have the full dish package and it includes everything but the mega sports packs. I get starz. Ive just never look at the "on demand" things. I wasn't sure if it was like the PPV movies. 

Really? Ive never looked into netflicks. Thats not a bad deal at all!!


----------



## Mr. H.

syrenn said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked Episode 2 so far, you will love Ep 1. Loved the actor. He played it so well. But he sure frustrated me waiting so darn long and being so trusting. lol. Blame the writers, heh.
> 
> If you pay a fee every month, you can get Starz, HBO, etc.
> Netflix is cheaper though. For online streaming, its like 6 bucks a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the full dish package and it includes everything but the mega sports packs. I get starz. Ive just never look at the "on demand" things. I wasn't sure if it was like the PPV movies.
> 
> Really? Ive never looked into netflicks. Thats not a bad deal at all!!
Click to expand...


Never thought of that. I could prob drop my Starz etc and have Nutflix for the same price- only hundreds (thousands?) more movies available. 

syrenn- press the "on demand" button on the remote. You can browse around and see what's free (lots btw). It'll let you know if there's a fee. There are extras too- I think you can call up an image of a burning fireplace (purely for ambiance of course)


----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked Episode 2 so far, you will love Ep 1. Loved the actor. He played it so well. But he sure frustrated me waiting so darn long and being so trusting. lol. Blame the writers, heh.
> 
> If you pay a fee every month, you can get Starz, HBO, etc.
> Netflix is cheaper though. For online streaming, its like 6 bucks a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the full dish package and it includes everything but the mega sports packs. I get starz. Ive just never look at the "on demand" things. I wasn't sure if it was like the PPV movies.
> 
> Really? Ive never looked into netflicks. Thats not a bad deal at all!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never thought of that. I could prob drop my Starz etc and have Nutflix for the same price- only hundreds (thousands?) more movies available.
> 
> syrenn- press the "on demand" button on the remote. You can browse around and see what's free (lots btw). It'll let you know if there's a fee. There are extras too- I think you can call up an image of a burning fireplace (purely for ambiance of course)
Click to expand...


Thanks Mr H. I have the fireplace DVD


----------



## Grace

Actually, I think its 4.99 per month right now for online streaming only. No dvd's, though. I joined last year so I get instant play and one movie dvd at a time for 9 bucks a month. If I dumped the dvd, it would drop half price. And yes..its cheaper than the cable package. I, at one time, had 90 movies for instant play tagged to watch whenever I felt like it..right here on my pc monitor. You can also watch from your tv if you have a WII or a PS3..or you can get other gadgets to transmit from netflix to the tv set. I havent done that...yet. But I plan to. Eventually, netflix is going to get rid of the dvd mailings and do straight streaming. They said it will save them buku bucks going that route..which they in turn can convert to saying US money too.

I just looked. I have 52 in my instant play...and 25 in dvds to be sent out that I want to see. This isnt just movies either. TV shows are included in instant play.


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> Actually, I think its 4.99 per month right now for online streaming only. No dvd's, though. I joined last year so I get instant play and one movie dvd at a time for 9 bucks a month. If I dumped the dvd, it would drop half price. And yes..its cheaper than the cable package. I, at one time, had 90 movies for instant play tagged to watch whenever I felt like it..right here on my pc monitor. You can also watch from your tv if you have a WII or a PS3..or you can get other gadgets to transmit from netflix to the tv set. I havent done that...yet. But I plan to. Eventually, netflix is going to get rid of the dvd mailings and do straight streaming. They said it will save them buku bucks going that route..which they in turn can convert to saying US money too.




I have the WII and saw that option. Again, i just never played with it.


----------



## Grace

Play. Enjoy.


----------



## Samson

IMEURU said:


> For the past 13 hours, give or take, I've been watching this show (1st season). Dayum! That's all I can say.
> 
> But I did a bit of google hunting, and most of the sex scenes are using the "green screen". Most of the actors had body doubles. Some of the actors being shown nude (males) wore an "extender" because they didn't feel "big enough" or were embarassed. Lucy Lawless had no fear of showing her boobs..so those are hers. So are the regular stand ins in the crowds being shown.
> 
> Found the info here after googling:
> http://thetorchonline.com/2010/02/15/sex-and-nudity-on-spartacus/
> 
> (I wondered how actors could be in those situations and not get woodies humping on each other).
> 
> Anyway..I see why Rome fell. Talk about debauchery. Sheesh. They would have put Sodom and Gomorrah to shame.



Actually, the Romans were much less "debauched" than their "Barbarian," Persian, and Egyptian counterparts.


----------



## mal

Wife and I are enjoying the prequel... She wants to write a letter to "Spartacus"... Her Pa Died of that Disease a few years back... 

I didn't Think she would want to Continue watching this Season.

I gotta see if there's an Address for him for such things.



peace...


----------



## mal

Also enjoying Fairly Legal. 



peace...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mr. H. said:


> Never thought of that. I could prob drop my Starz etc and have Nutflix for the same price- only hundreds (thousands?) more movies available.
> 
> syre



no there is not H.....Netflix is lacking in movies to stream.....but i hear that may be changing.....


----------



## Two Thumbs

I am Sparticus!


----------



## Mr. H.

Two Thumbs said:


> I am Sparticus!



Ok fine.

But I'm Spartacus.


----------



## mal

And this is SPARTA!...



peace...


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## Mr. H.

Latest episode- 
It just gets gooder and gooder. 
Crixus gets his first victory in the arena. I wonder when he's gonna shave?
When will the women shave?
I wanna see some slave shavin'.


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> Latest episode-
> It just gets gooder and gooder.
> Crixus gets his first victory in the arena. I wonder when he's gonna shave?
> When will the women shave?
> I wanna see some slave shavin'.



Gooder and Gooder?  LOL, better and better maybe!

What is the over/under on *Gannicus* getting killed, freed or sold!

Prediction Crixus kills Gannicus in the arena!


What is the over/under on what happens to *Melitta*, wife of Oenomaus (Doctore)? I can't see her getting sold or freed, but she has to die. Illness, violence, accident, gladitor revenge against Doctore or even death during child birth of Gannicus's son perhaps?

Only 3 episodes down and 3 to go, I am sure the fate of both will be told soon!


----------



## Mr. H.

It's tragic that Andy Whitfield got the cancer,  but this prequel treatment is working out dandily. 
And gooder.


----------



## mal

Mr. H. said:


> It's tragic that Andy Whitfield got the cancer,  but this prequel treatment is working out dandily.
> And gooder.



Which reminds me, my Wife wants his Address... Googling it now.



peace...


----------



## mal

Andy Whitfield
The Collective
8383 Wilshire Blvd.
Suite 1050
Beverly Hills, CA 90211
USA

^Probably the only Address available...



peace...


----------



## Grace

Gannicus was a general in Spartacus' army...whether it is the same one, I don't know. I think he is sold...and that is why he was not put in Primus by the father when he arrived and will show up on future episodes maybe. I think Melitta dies in childbirth..with Gannicus being the dad although Doctore doesn't know. Or he might. 
So far, they are tying it in really well, so ...who knows what will go down. But Gannicus will not die. IF they are going with true history.


----------



## Samson

This thread is harshing my Netflix downloading of Season 1.

I'm way behind: Spartacus has just earned a reprieve from The Pit.


----------



## mal

Samson said:


> This thread is harshing my Netflix downloading of Season 1.
> 
> I'm way behind: Spartacus has just earned a reprieve from The Pit.



Season 1 was like 300 and Rome mixed...

So is this Season, but it was Great _New_ TV... Finally.

I Thought my Wife would stop watching because her Dad Died of the same Cancer... 



peace...


----------



## Grace

Samson said:


> This thread is harshing my Netflix downloading of Season 1.
> 
> I'm way behind: Spartacus has just earned a reprieve from The Pit.



Oh no no no. It is a MUST SEE. And I am so picky on my movies. Loved 300. Gladiator too. But this? Oh my. It's....almost hard porn, but the storyline is awesome. I watched all of season 1 on netflix...back to back for the first 7 eps..then the following 6. Took me over 13 hours and two days. Then I started season 2, thinking I would hate it with Spartacus gone. But that has not happened. They are weaving losing Andy in very well for season 3. 

BTW...season 2 only has 6 episodes which you can watch on netflix but not until after it airs on Starz on Friday nights. I am all caught up.


----------



## Samson

IMEURU said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is harshing my Netflix downloading of Season 1.
> 
> I'm way behind: Spartacus has just earned a reprieve from The Pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no no no. It is a MUST SEE. And I am so picky on my movies. Loved 300. Gladiator too. But this? Oh my. It's....almost hard porn, but the storyline is awesome. I watched all of season 1 on netflix...back to back for the first 7 eps..then the following 6. Took me over 13 hours and two days. Then I started season 2, thinking I would hate it with Spartacus gone. But that has not happened. They are weaving losing Andy in very well for season 3.
> 
> BTW...season 2 only has 6 episodes which you can watch on netflix but not until after it airs on Starz on Friday nights. I am all caught up.
Click to expand...


I learned my lesson watching 20 episodes of The Soprano's one weekend......Fogettaboutit


----------



## Samson

http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Bitch_Slap/70113767?trkid=2430625#height1803



> 2009UR 105 minutes
> Three naughty girls -- leggy stripper Trixie (Julia Voth), homicidal drug runner Camero (America Olivo) and high-powered businesswoman Hel (Erin Cummings) -- team up to rip off a crime kingpin, but surprise betrayals quickly spin events out of control. Guns, hand-to-hand combat, scantily clad women and plenty of tongue-in-cheek humor populate this guilty-pleasure throwback to 1960s and '70s exploitation films.




The best part of the movie was the lesbo scene between Julia Voth






 and Erin Cummings (*Spartacus' Wife in "Blood and Sand*")


----------



## mal

^Own it...



peace...


----------



## mal

It has various Rules...

I'll get back to you.



peace...


----------



## Mr. H.

"Reckoning" - next to last episode. What a gut-wrenchiing sequence of events. 
Lots of shit happening fast. Wow.


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> "Reckoning" - next to last episode. What a gut-wrenchiing sequence of events.
> Lots of shit happening fast. Wow.



Best episode of the season! I love the part where Titus asks, "I'm wondering if your the serpent I thought you were." Lucretia replies, "No I'm far worse!" Then she sets her plan in motion to kill the old asshole and sadly Oenomaus's wife.

I think we know Gannicus and Vettius's fate! He will be sold to Vettius and then will kill Vettius seeking revenge for the death of Melitta. Then Gannicus will be put to death for the killing.


----------



## GHook93

No way it will be Blood and Sand's finale! That finale was simply awesome, however, Gods of the Arena looks damn good! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O3Fao5JRjt0


----------



## mal

We were Busy Preparing for Departure on Friday Night...

Haven't seen the Most Recent Episode yet.



peace...


----------



## Mr. H.

This one had me close to tears. I mean, Batiatus was ready to club his old man from behind when his dad told him he loved him. 
Correct me, but I don't think either series was even nominated for any awards?


----------



## boedicca

Mr. H. said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Sparticus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> But I'm Spartacus.
Click to expand...



Or as Cher from Clueless would say:  I am Sporadicus!


----------



## boedicca

IMEURU said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just started watching the series: You can start from the beginning (season 1) just ordering it streaming online from Netflix.
> 
> The second episode of Season One has a great sceen with the Dominus (Owner of Gladiators) and his wife. Apparently, without Viagra, Romans had to improvise.....I won't say any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. I saw the second one of the second season for the first time over the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally...I think season 2 is lacking. You gotta watch season one. I was hooked immediately, although I was pretty grossed out at the debauchery.....and mostly, how helpless the slaves really were depicted. They did as they were told..or else. After episode 3, I was getting a bit frustrated they allowed it for so long and didnt have a revolt way before hand.
Click to expand...




This isn't really Season 2.  It's a prequel to fill in the time until the actor who plays Spartacus recovers and they can resume production of Season 2.

The Prequel gets better as it goes along.  Episode 5 was quite viewing worthy.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. I saw the second one of the second season for the first time over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally...I think season 2 is lacking. You gotta watch season one. I was hooked immediately, although I was pretty grossed out at the debauchery.....and mostly, how helpless the slaves really were depicted. They did as they were told..or else. After episode 3, I was getting a bit frustrated they allowed it for so long and didnt have a revolt way before hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't really Season 2.  It's a prequel to fill in the time until the actor who plays Spartacus recovers and they can resume production of Season 2.
> 
> The Prequel gets better as it goes along.  Episode 5 was quite viewing worthy.
Click to expand...


Last night I saw the episode from Season I in which the Gaul tried to garrot Spartacus.

Pretty shocking punishment, being seperated from his member, and then crucified.


----------



## mal

Watching it tonight...



peace...


----------



## Samson

Liam McIntyre is the new Spartacus! | Inside TV | EW.com

He beat out this guy






and this guy


----------



## Mr. H.

First guy looks more like Andy Whitfield. 3rd one looks a little too red, and cross.


----------



## GHook93

I hope the guy beefs up! Because casting a skin and bones character to play a great warrior and gladitor like Spartacus, could be jumping the shark!


----------



## mal

They are rushing the end of this Season in my Opinion...



peace...


----------



## Grace

mal said:


> Watching it tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


and so far................?


----------



## boedicca

I disagree.   They are just trying to keep up the momentum.     True Blood, Damages, and the like come out with one season per year.   Later this year would be the proper time for Season 2 of Spartacus.


----------



## Grace

mal said:


> They are rushing the end of this Season in my Opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...




They had to. They lost Andy, so they had to tie in some loose ends.


----------



## Grace

I kinda like Gannicus. He should have been Spartacus.


----------



## mal

IMEURU said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are rushing the end of this Season in my Opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had to. They lost Andy, so they had to tie in some loose ends.
Click to expand...


I Know... They had a Gap Year to fill... Sad about Andy... My Wife's Pa Died of the same back in 2004.

I just think they could spend some more Time with the Back Story...

They seem to be Rushing this Season's End.

If Andy's not coming back, then what's the Rush?...



peace...


----------



## Grace

I think it will continue on with the story of "Before Spartacus". Much to be said and done there to build that up. I liked andy...but he was no spartacus. Kinda scrawny in my opinion. Hell, doctore had a better bod. But the attitude of Spartacus was spot on. Gannicus has that same attitude....but more lighthearted. Until now.


----------



## mal

IMEURU said:


> I think it will continue on with the story of "Before Spartacus". Much to be said and done there to build that up. I liked andy...but he was no spartacus. Kinda scrawny in my opinion. Hell, doctore had a better bod. But the attitude of Spartacus was spot on. Gannicus has that same attitude....but more lighthearted. Until now.



You Know these People in another Life?... 



peace...


----------



## Grace

There is only one episode left in season 2, too. They have to get where the gaul (can't spell his name..xerxus?) gets from semi cocky to cocky, long hair to short, non strut to strut and head honcho gladiator. Season 3 will carry it forth because in season 1, spartacus gets away. Whole new storyline with him gathering other slaves to form his army.


----------



## Grace

mal said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will continue on with the story of "Before Spartacus". Much to be said and done there to build that up. I liked andy...but he was no spartacus. Kinda scrawny in my opinion. Hell, doctore had a better bod. But the attitude of Spartacus was spot on. Gannicus has that same attitude....but more lighthearted. Until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Know these People in another Life?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


lol. No. I can just add two and two. Moon. That spells five.


----------



## Grace

I wish they would do a show on Suleiman The Magnificent. Now THAT's a story.


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> I hope the guy beefs up! Because casting a skin and bones character to play a great warrior and gladitor like Spartacus, could be jumping the shark!



Yeah I agree, but then, the Andy Whitfield didn't seem all that big:






THey should have hired AJ Hawk to be Spartacus


----------



## Grace

I loved that series so much, I just bought the complete first season on ebay for 22.99...and it's free shipping too. I wanna watch it again cuz I have to watch movies twice. I always miss something the first go round.


----------



## Mr. H.

IMEURU said:


> I kinda like Gannicus. He should have been Spartacus.


He's cool, but w/seem out of place much like Brad Pitt in Troy. 



IMEURU said:


> I loved that series so much, I just bought the complete first season on ebay for 22.99...and it's free shipping too. I wanna watch it again cuz I have to watch movies twice. I always miss something the first go round.



LOL, I bought 2 copies just so I could loan them out. I got a gut ache watching season 1 it's that powerful. I'd be up till 3am catching up on episodes LOL.


----------



## Samson

IMEURU said:


> I loved that series so much, I just bought the complete first season on ebay for 22.99...and it's free shipping too. I wanna watch it again cuz I have to watch movies twice. I always miss something the first go round.



Much Gratitude.

I'll also, yet watch the series again, for my pleasure.

The Modernized-Elizabethan English is fantastic, but I'm afraid there are parts I miss.


----------



## Mr. H.

An especially brutal finale.


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> An especially brutal finale.



I thought the finale was rather weak! Titus makes every right move and then so easily get lured into an ambush and that fight scene was rather a little too hollywood for me!

I also thought the end battle scene was poorly done and wasn't exciting.

I was glad they didn't kill off Gannicus though! Might see him in season three? Hopefully, he was a great character.


----------



## Mr. H.

Yeah good points. The whole thing did seem a bit rushed. Maybe they tried to cram too much into a single episode. 

The final scene (flashback) referenced the ending scene of season 1. Nice touch.


----------



## Mr. H.

Coming January 2012. 

*Spartacus: Vengeance* 

_On the heels of the bloody escape from the House of Batiatus that concluded "Spartacus: Blood and Sand", the gladiator rebellion continues and begins to strike fear into the heart of the Roman Republic in "Spartacus: Vengeance". Gaius Claudius Glaber and his Roman troops are sent to Capua to crush the growing band of freed slaves that Spartacus leads before it can inflict further damage. Spartacus is presented the choice of satisfying his personal need for vengeance against the man that condemned his wife to slavery and eventual death or making the larger sacrifices necessary to keep his budding army from breaking apart. Containing all of the blood-soaked action, exotic sexuality, and villainy and heroism that has come to distinguish the series, the tale of Spartacus resumes in epic fashion._

Spartacus - A STARZ Original Series


----------



## Sallow

Mr. H. said:


> Yeah good points. The whole thing did seem a bit rushed. Maybe they tried to cram too much into a single episode.
> 
> The final scene (flashback) referenced the ending scene of season 1. Nice touch.



Saw it a while back..was pretty cool.


----------

